# Back/Spinal Surgery



## KazT (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone
My husband requires back surgery in the form of a Transforaminal Lumbar Interbody Fusion (TLIF) and I just wanted to ask if anyone can recommend a particularly good hospital / surgeon in Dubai?
Many thanks
Kaz


----------



## broxis11 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello,

I had a disc removed and replaced with an artificial one in Feb of this year and also 360 fusion. Having had suregeries in the past and years of pain, I can't recommend Dr Zbiggy highly enough. His details and credentials can be viewed by searching dbaj . Ae and looking for Dr Zbiggy


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Where doctors are concerned, I'm always loathe to recommend or take recommendations to/from a bunch of strangers I don't know from a bar of soap, but I've got spinal fusion (two 15 cm rods and ten screws). Dr. Imtiaz Hashmi at Medcare. He's extremely busy - always - so that's generally a fairly good sign. Good luck to your husband.


----------



## KazT (Sep 11, 2012)

Many thanks for your quick response and for the good wishes.


----------



## KazT (Sep 11, 2012)

Which hospital does he work at please? Many thanks


----------



## broxis11 (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally, I think a recommendation is very valuable. I've had years of so called professionals treating me as a customer rather than as a patient. After having 2 previous surgeries and different professionals such as chriopractors, physios etc recommending different treatments and contradicting others, I finally found a clinic and team who have treated me as a patient. In my experience, I couldn't recommend them highly enough and I wish that I had someone who could've done the same for me years ago.

I'm not recommending the surgery as an outcome as I would have no idea but the actual clinic and level of care is recommended.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

KazT said:


> Which hospital does he work at please? Many thanks


If you're asking about Imtiaz, as mentioned above, he's at Medcare.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

broxis11 said:


> Personally, I think a recommendation is very valuable. I've had years of so called professionals treating me as a customer rather than as a patient. After having 2 previous surgeries and different professionals such as chriopractors, physios etc recommending different treatments and contradicting others, I finally found a clinic and team who have treated me as a patient. In my experience, I couldn't recommend them highly enough and I wish that I had someone who could've done the same for me years ago. I'm not recommending the surgery as an outcome as I would have no idea but the actual clinic and level of care is recommended.


While I understand and appreciate what you're saying, I still would do my own research. But that's me personally. You might have a great experience with Dr. X., but I don't, for whatever reason. Just my opinion....


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dr. Nikola Vagic
Medcare Ortho&Spine Hospital (opposite Dubai Refreshment - Pepsi on SZR)


----------

